# Drogan's Trap



## megamania (Dec 2, 2007)

Drogan's Trap


----------



## megamania (Dec 4, 2007)

DROGAN'S TRAP
SEGMENT 001

Traveling through the heart of the world forest known as Eldeen you had begun to believe the instructions given to you by Kim Elderich had to be wrong.  Weeks have gone by with only Shifters, Druids and Centaurs badgering you.  Many warned you to turn back but you did not.  There was wonderous treasure and adventure to be found within a hidden cave deep in the forest.

Elderich, the world's richest dwarf (and possibly richest person) had spent time researching this famed cavern.  It was referred to as Drogan's Trap or Drogan's Cube.  Much of the dwarf's research has been passed onto you.  Drogan lived long, long long ago.  It is believed he was a hobgoblin architect during the height of the goblin rule but there is evidence to suggest he was a dragon or even a planar traveler.  What is known is he was a master dungeon builder.  No two locations are alike.  Some have it he built the dungeon as a test of his newest theories involving magic.  Some say it built to contain a great treasure.  Others say it is a prison of a damned soul of great power.

Being caught up in other persuits, the dwarf has hired you to locate and explore it himself.  His pay is good but the possible treasures to be retrieved are better.  This dungeon is the kind legends are made of.

You have found what appears to the cavern that leads to it.  A secret door was found that lead into a long and narrow stone bridge.  The mists below make it impossible to say if it has a bottom.  Thoughts of having accidently traveled to the Eternal Forest cross your minds more than once.  Finally you see an archway at the end of the bridge.  

You crowd the entrance, each wanting to be the first to see it but also respectful of possible traps and dangers just inside.  

The warforged see roughly 60ft into the emmense cavern and see nothing but a flat floor that is covered with dust with pieces of lose stone on it.  Spikes made from minerals collected in dripping water appear here and there.  The elf trys to see further.  He sees more of the same ... but thinks there is something large further within this huge underground cave.


ACTIONS?


----------

